# wie mache ich eine  gute Navi



## Xereal (11. September 2002)

Kann mir jemaand sagen wie ich eine gute Navi mache?
Es sollte eigentlich eine z.b. wie auf http://www.tutorials.de sein die immer am linken Rand erscheint
Ich hatte es schon mit tabellen probiert, aber dort muss man dann bie jeder neuen Site die Links immer und immerwieder angeben...

Es sollte aber nach möglichkeit kein frame sein!
Eigentlich sowas wie links zu sehen ist 
Nur ich habe nicht die ahnung wie ich das am besten mache!
Ich hoffe iczh habe deutlich ausgedrückt und ihr wisst was ich meine 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Adam Wille (11. September 2002)

Hi hi 

Wenn du hier aber mal den Sourcecode durchschaust, dann wirst du auch nur feststellen, dass mit Tabellen gearbeitet wurde.

Und das ist auch gut so, denn damit hast du eigentlich immer gesichert, dass Ordnung herrscht. 

Falls du wirklich ohne Frames arbeiten willst, dann musst du halt den Quelltext per copy'n'paste immer wieder ergänzen, aber dann wäre's imho doch sinnvoller, Frames zu verwenden - aber ist deine Entscheidung.

Tabellen sind aber bei solchen Themen eigentlich erste Wahl. 
Aber pauschalisiert werden kann im Netz - was stylistisches betrifft - ja eh kaum was...

Geist


----------



## Xereal (11. September 2002)

oki, gibt es aber vieleicht noch andre möglichkeiten die die gleichen eigentschaften wie die tabellen haben aber keine tabellen sind ???
Thx @ Geist


----------



## Adam Wille (11. September 2002)

Was für einen Sinn hätte das? 

Also du kannst dich noch an Listen versuchen, aber die sind halt ziemlich einfach gestrickt, sowohl die geordneten als auch die ungeordneten.
Damit erzielst du ggf. zwar auch den Effekt der Übersicht, aber du hast verdammt wenige Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, was den Stil betrifft.

Kein Hintergrundbild, keine festgelegte Breite/Höhe und eben nur die Ordnung untereinander.

Also da würde ich dir doch die Einarbeitung in Tabellen empfehlen. 

Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. September 2002)

es ist kein problem eine tabelle dynamisch zu gestalten(php) um nicht auf jeder seite alles einzubauen


----------



## Adam Wille (11. September 2002)

Und ist das ladetechnisch besser, das immer zu includieren, anstatt mit c'n'p die HTML-Codes der Seiten anzugleichen?

Von PHP-Unterstützung des Servers mal abgesehen - würde sich das deiner Meinung nach also lohnen das mit PHP umzusetzen, wenn's auf einer kompletten Webseite immer nur Tabellen zu wiederholen gäbe?

Geist - wahrlich kein PHP-Kenner


----------



## Paranoia (12. September 2002)

hey...

das würde sich definitiv lohnen. denk nur mal dran, wenn du etwas kleines an der navi ändern möchtest. dann musst du jede seite einzeln bearbeiten. ganz schön aufwendig und nervtötend. das ganze geht natürlich auch mit asp..

greetings para


----------



## Xereal (12. September 2002)

sry @ all msit capslock
Was meint ihr nun? komme nciht so wirklich nach  ^^


----------



## HammerHe@rt (12. September 2002)

das du dich mal mit dem thema php und templates auseinandersetzen solltest ^^

sonst gehts wirklich nur so das du in jeder seite die navi einbindest...

oder aber mit shtml gehts auch..

aber php und include is schon besser find ich


----------



## Adam Wille (12. September 2002)

@Paranoia:
Oki, leuchtet mir völlig ein. 

@Xereal:
Kewl bleiben... ;-)

Also die letztendliche Zusammenfassung für dich an dieser Stelle:

du solltest ein(e) Tabelle verwenden
vorteilhaftere Nutzung einer Tabelle auf mehreren Seiten *ohne* Frames kann mit PHP geschehen - da einfachere Handhabung bei Inhaltsänderung
besitzt du keine PHP-Kenntnisse, dann entscheide dich trotzdem für eine Variante mit Tabelle und nutze das copy-and-paste-System für die HTML-Dokumente
Geist


----------



## MoMo (12. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich kann die Nutzung für einen, der PHP nicht im geringsten beherrscht, *nicht* empfehlen.

Es ist doch ziemlich unschön (und auch nicht auf jedem Server erlaubt), alle Sites auf der Homepage mit verschiedenen PHP-Scripts zu managen (ein Templatescript wäre da wohl besser  ).
Desweiteren ist PHP sicherlich nicht dafür gedacht, andere Dateien *einzubinden*.
Die - auch wieder serverseitig - beste Lösung ist wohl, SSI zu verwenden, die *speziell* dafür gemacht wurden. Ein Befehl kann so aussehen: <!--#include virtual="/menu.htm" --> Schon wird die Datei menu.htm, die sich im Indexverzeichnis des Servers befindet, automatisch eingebunden, falls der Server SSI unterstützt.
Die einfachste Lösung ist die Realisierung per JavaScript (s. Japtik v. Marcel Schmittfull). Wer allerdings kein JavaScript hat, hat auch keine Naviagation.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## HammerHe@rt (12. September 2002)

"ich kann die Nutzung für einen, der PHP nicht im geringsten beherrscht, nicht empfehlen"

also den einen Befehl zum includen von datein mit php versteht jeder dau nach 30 Sekunden...den rest wie man solch eine Navigation basteln mit parameterübergabe braucht nach studium eines tutorials in der entsprechenden Sektion (php???) nochmal 5 Minuten und das wars auch schon

"ein Templatescript wäre da wohl besser "

huh hab ich was verpasst? schonmal die gängisten boards begutachtet? die sind denke ich alle mit php gemacht und templatebasierend...

"Desweiteren ist PHP sicherlich nicht dafür gedacht, andere Dateien einzubinden"

huh? wieder was neues? schonmal die Befehle include oder require gehört?

sicher gehts auch mit SSI hat ja keiner bestritten

"Wer allerdings kein JavaScript hat, hat auch keine Naviagation."

huh was willste damit sagen ?

mfG
SvenS.


----------



## MoMo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HammerHe@rt _
> *"ich kann die Nutzung für einen, der PHP nicht im geringsten beherrscht, nicht empfehlen"
> 
> also den einen Befehl zum includen von datein mit php versteht jeder dau nach 30 Sekunden...den rest wie man solch eine Navigation basteln mit parameterübergabe braucht nach studium eines tutorials in der entsprechenden Sektion (php???) nochmal 5 Minuten und das wars auch schon*


Das ist wohl eher dein Wunschdenken, oder? *tztztz* Dann lernt er am besten auch noch innerhalb von 30Sekunden, wie er PHP lokal zum Laufen bringt *tztz* ;-).



> *huh hab ich was verpasst? schonmal die gängisten boards begutachtet? die sind denke ich alle mit php gemacht und templatebasierend...*


? 



> *"Desweiteren ist PHP sicherlich nicht dafür gedacht, andere Dateien einzubinden"
> 
> huh? wieder was neues? schonmal die Befehle include oder require gehört?*


  Wenn es die beste Lösung gibt (SSI), warum dann PHP nehmen (dass es natürlich länger dauert, weil das Ganze erst noch durch den PHP-Parser muss, ist für ihn aber wahrscheinlich egal)?


> *sicher gehts auch mit SSI hat ja keiner bestritten*


Bist du hier der Post-Bewerter vom Dienst und sagst mir, dass es unbestritten ist, dass es mit SSI geht (oder was soll das sonst sein? <-), oder hast du dich in PHP verknallt?



> *huh was willste damit sagen ?*


Das solltest eher du dich fragen

Viele Grüße
MoMo


----------



## HammerHe@rt (12. September 2002)

> Das ist wohl eher dein Wunschdenken, oder? *tztztz* Dann lernt er am besten auch noch innerhalb von 30Sekunden, wie er PHP lokal zum Laufen bringt *tztz*



tja manche lernen halt schneller als andere und wozu lokal zum laufen bringen wenn er denn account hat mit php etc.



> ?



???:-( 



> Wer allerdings kein JavaScript hat, hat auch keine Naviagation."



"was willste damit sagen war dadrauf bezogen ....also nich  "



> Bist du hier der Post-Bewerter vom Dienst



nein ich sagte nur das es auch mit ssi geht

so long


----------



## Xereal (12. September 2002)

SO leutz jetzt bin ich total durcheinander 
Meine fresse...
Hätte jemand ein befehl wie ich Diese "Php-nav-ding" in eine html seite einbionden kann?
meine fresse ich bin soo doof


----------



## MoMo (12. September 2002)

Ich will nichts Falsches über ihn sagen, aber das kann man nicht "mal ebenso" in 30sek lernen. Falls du das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, nur her damit!

Damit er seine Seite offline testen kann (hm, liegt nahe, was). 

Ich (und viele andere ) kapieren nicht, warum du auf "Es ist doch ziemlich unschön (und auch nicht auf jedem Server erlaubt), alle Sites auf der Homepage mit verschiedenen PHP-Scripts zu managen (ein Templatescript wäre da wohl besser)" mit "huh hab ich was verpasst? schonmal die gängisten boards begutachtet? die sind denke ich alle mit php gemacht und templatebasierend..." antwortest. Irgendwie alles ziemlich unsinnig, oder?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## HammerHe@rt (12. September 2002)

nein find ich nicht unsinnig...aber auch egal..ende gelände...

@Xereal
schau mal auf http://www.php.net nach und such nach include und/oder require

gutes tut zu einer navigation mit php gibts naaa? ja richtig im tut forum hier bei php...also einfach mal rüberlunschen

es ist wirklich nicht so schwer wenn man sich das mal kurz durchließt


PS: 


> "Es ist doch ziemlich unschön (und auch nicht auf jedem Server erlaubt), alle Sites auf der Homepage mit verschiedenen PHP-Scripts zu managen


sorry aber wo hast du dein account? is mir noch nciht untergekommen und hab ich auch noch von keinem gehört....

und noch zu Foren mit php auf template basis...die machen das mit eaval und template classes in php...wobei ich da nicht bescheid weiß und das nur vermute ^^


so long


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. September 2002)

> Wenn es die beste Lösung gibt (SSI), warum dann PHP nehmen (dass es natürlich länger dauert, weil das Ganze erst noch durch den PHP-Parser muss, ist für ihn aber wahrscheinlich egal)?



na und?
ssi muss schließlich auch geparset werden

im Übrigen ist die php funktion include() für jemanden der wenigstens weiß dass php serverseitig ist kein Problem
da ist ja css syntax schwerer


----------



## MoMo (12. September 2002)

@HammerHe@rt: Nochmal ganz ausführlich, nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen! 

@Xereal: Ich habe das so verfasst, dass du es auch verstehen kannst.

Drei Lösungen:
1. Willst du (z.B. ich mit einer Portalsite) wirklich jede einzelne Artikel-Datei als .php haben? Auf Dauer macht da der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil schon etwas aus und wenn du viele Dateien zu handeln hast, dann steht dir PHP da eher im Weg. Hier ist es in manchen Fällen sinvoll wie von mir vorgeschlagen Templates zu benutzen, die man der Einfachheit halber folgerichtig in PHP programmieren kann. Perl würde natürlich auch gehen, aber das ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück komplexer. Ein Tutorial dazu gibt's hier

2. SSI ist in diesem Fall sicherlich die einfachste Lösung, weil du dich nicht in eine Programmiersprache einarbeiten musst. Ein einziger Befehl reicht aus und schon wird eine Datei eingebunden. Dokumente, die SSI benutzen, müssen die Endung .shtml (oftmals geht auch .shtm, je nach Serverkonfiguration) tragen.

3. Javascript. Die einfachste Lösung ist die Realisierung per JavaScript (s. Japtik v. Marcel Schmittfull). Wer allerdings kein JavaScript aktiviert hat, hat auch keine Naviagation. Das Javascript liest eine Datei aus und schreibt sie ins Dokument (das selbe, was auch 1. machen würde).
Wenn du dieses Script haben möchtest, kontaktiere ihn am besten mal mit Verweis auf mich ;-).

Also: 1. ist sicherlich die für dich nützlichste Lösung, wenn du dich in eine Programmiersprache einarbeitest (=Zeitaufwand).
2. geht einfach am komfortabelsten und kostet wenig Zeit. Dein Server muss allerdings SSI unterstützen.
3. ist die für dich leichteste Methode. Sie funktioniert *nicht* in jedem Fall und wird clientseitig ausgeführt.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Xereal (12. September 2002)

Oki ich versuche es mal mit der 1. version...
vielen dank für tut ich lese es mir gleich mal durch!


----------



## MoMo (12. September 2002)

Ja, das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Du lernst nämlich gleich eine Menge mit. Falls ud noch mehr mit Lernen möchtest, empfehle ich dir Perl, mit dem sich nochmals deutlich mehr Aufgaben lösen lassen (vor allem für Linux), als mit dem nur fürs Web gedachten PHP. Hoffe,das war jetzt nicht zu viel


----------



## Xereal (12. September 2002)

So jetzt nurnoch kapieren ^^


----------



## Dunsti (13. September 2002)

> ...empfehle ich dir Perl, mit dem sich nochmals deutlich mehr Aufgaben lösen lassen (vor allem für Linux), als mit dem nur fürs Web gedachten PHP.



das muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Mit Perl lassen sich zwar mehr Aufgaben lösen, dafür ist es IMHO auch deutlich schwerer zu lernen.
Ich persönlich habe mit beidem schon programmiert, und muss sagen, daß ich lieber in PHP meine Seiten mache.

ein Grund: man kann PHP mit HTML "mischen" 

z.B. 
	
	
	



```
<table><tr><td>hier steht HTML-Code</td></tr></table>
<?php
echo "<table><tr><td>das hier ist dann PHP</td></tr></table>";
?>
<table><tr><td>und wieder HTML</td></tr></table>
```

noch ein Grund: Perl-Scripte müssen immer im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis stehen, und nach dem Upload müssen in der Regel noch mit CHMOD entsprechende Rechte zum Ausführen gesetzt werden, was PHP nicht braucht. 

@Xereal: wenn Du für Dich entscheiden willst, was "besser" ist musst Du wohl beides mal antesten  auf alle Fälle sind fundierte HTML-Kentnisse als Basis für beides nicht verkehrt !!!

und nochmal zur Diskussion  

ich hatte auch lange Zeit kein lokales System zum Testen. Wenn man eine Flatrate hat kann man ja auch bequem alles "online" testen. (is halt etwas nervig mit dem ständigen uploaden)


Dunsti


----------



## MoMo (13. September 2002)

Hallo,

sollte er vorhaben, mehr als nur Websites zu programmieren, liegt er mit Perl sicher richtig. Außerdem lässt sich Perl dank SSI auch mit HTML mischen, allerdings nicht so bequem, das ist völlig richtig . Das es schwerer zu erlernen ist, ist überhaupt keine Frage, aber wenn du erst mal (so wie ich) Perl gelernt hast, ist PHP vom Grundaufbau überhaupt kein Problem mehr, nur die einzelnen Funktionen muss man wegen anderer Namen und teilweise anderer Parameterübergaben neu lernen .

Allerdings empfehle ich in jedem Fall, ein lokales System einzusetzen, da man sich 
den Upload
den zusätzlichen Traffic
Scriptfehler
 spart, die sonst wirklich leicht passieren können .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Xereal (13. September 2002)

SO mein eigenen Webserver hab ich mir mit Apache eingerichtet 
Jetzt mnoch konfigurieren und dann testen ob ich das hinkriege, sonst poste ich hier nochmal!
Und danke an alle beteligten


----------



## MoMo (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Xereal _
> *SO mein eigenen Webserver hab ich mir mit Apache eingerichtet *


*Sehr* lobenswert 


> *Jetzt mnoch konfigurieren und dann testen ob ich das hinkriege, sonst poste ich hier nochmal!
> Und danke an alle beteligten  *


Falls du Hilfe brauchst, schaue mal auf diese Site: http://www.cgi4me.de

Und falls dir jemand besonders geholfen hast, kannst du ihm im Profil dafür eine gute Bewertung geben


----------



## Dunsti (13. September 2002)

für Dein Lokales PHP-System kann ich FoxServ empfehlen !

Das installiert Apache, PHP und MySQL (Datenbank) auf einen Rutsch, und CGI (Perl) geht damit auch. 


Dunsti


----------



## MoMo (13. September 2002)

Lokal habe ich seit Neuestem den OmniHTTPd Professional 2.0 Server laufen, der bereits von Haus aus PHP installiert und alle SSI-Kommandos unterstützt. Perl für Windows dann ganz einfach von ActiveState besorgen und MySQL habe ich selbst noch nie gebraucht. 

@Dunsti: Ist der Server kostenlos? Untersützt der SSI ?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. September 2002)

jo
Foxserv rules


----------



## Diseina (22. September 2002)

hm... hab mir jetzt net alles durchgelesen...

aber wie einige schon sagen, normal mit tabellen, und via php  die sites includen..  oder du machst dir vielleicht n  i-frame


----------



## nautiLus` (22. September 2002)

hihi 

also ich würde das so machen:

die seite wo das design is usw hast ja schon und wahrscheinlich mit ner *.htm oder *.html endung.

das ersetz mal in ein *.php (vielleicht schauts dann so aus: index.php)

und dann erstell einfach ne neue datei (zb.: navi.html oder navi.htm) und mach in der NUR das menu also die navi von deiner page dann speichern 

und wieder in *.php umbenennen - könnte dann so sein: navi.php

so, nun öffne die erste datei also die wo das design is und geh in nem editor dahin wo du deine navi haben willst und kopier das in den quelltext rein: <?php include ("navi.php"); ?>

wenn du jetzt nen server hast der PHP unterstützt dann lads rauf und schaus wir an. andernfalls wenn ers nicht unterstützt hast du was falsch gemacht oder er unterstützts halt nicht dann würd ich das wie oben mit SSL machen.

offline das zu versuchen wird dir auch =0= bringen weil dazu müsstest du erst zb nen apache server installieren am system halt.

*g* cya


----------



## Dunsti (22. September 2002)

> @Dunsti: Ist der Server kostenlos? Untersützt der SSI ?



FoxServ ist kein Server in dem Sinne ... es ist nur eine Installationsroutine, die Apache, PHP, MySQL, PHPMyAdmin, und noch einiges automatisch installiert und konfiguriert. 

Damit hat sich sicher auf die Frage nach SSI erledigt. (ich hab SSI noch nie verwendet, denke aber mal, daß Apache das kann)

noch ein Tip: die bei FoxServ 3.0 mitgelieferte MySQL-Version hat wohl einen Bug ... nachdem ich die aktuellste Version drüberinstalliert habe liefs einwandfrei 



> offline das zu versuchen wird dir auch =0= bringen weil dazu müsstest du erst zb nen apache server installieren am system halt


wovon reden wir hier eigentlich die ganze Zeit ?  


Dunsti


----------



## nautiLus` (22. September 2002)

ja habs grad gesehn, dass das thema schon 3 seiten hat ... ich hab nur die 1. gelesen *muahahahah*


----------



## Xereal (22. September 2002)

@ Nautilus, naja ich habe aber eine Tabelle wo noch eine Tabbelle drinne ist und die ist meine navi  soll ich dann die kleine tabelle(navi) also Nav.php amchen? oder die ganze grosse tabelle??


----------



## nautiLus` (22. September 2002)

das is egal sobald du ne navi.php hast wo das menu drinnen ist und es mittels dem php tag einbindest erscheit die einfach egal in wievielen tabellen sie drinnen ist - also bleibts dir überlassen...


----------



## nautiLus` (22. September 2002)

und falls du das mit dem lokalen server noch nicht so hast wie du willst, dann empfehl ich dir mal daher http://apachefriends.alendo.org/wampp.html 
zu schaun.

einfach saugen, installieren, und fertig mit nix konfigurieren! 

aber lies dir halt schon bissl durch was drüber steht auf der page - kommt besser


----------



## Xereal (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nautiLus` _
> *und falls du das mit dem lokalen server noch nicht so hast wie du willst, dann empfehl ich dir mal daher http://apachefriends.alendo.org/wampp.html
> zu schaun.
> 
> ...



Aja, und in was für ein Verzecihnis muss ich das kopieren?? ^^


----------



## nautiLus` (28. September 2002)

einfach direkt auf c:\ entpacken
dann erstellt sich eh ein neuer ordner (sollte halt sein)
bei mir sieht das so aus: C:\wampp-0.13.1a
hab aber ne ältere version; dann sind halt viele neue ordner dazugekommen so wie zb. apache und mysql und in denen sind so *.bat datein die musst du nur doppelt anklicken und dann wirds installiert!
bei mir so:
C:\wampp-0.13.1a\apache\apache_NT_installservice.bat
C:\wampp-0.13.1a\mysql\mysql_installservice.bat

und damit der server läuft musst halt apache und SQL starten aber glaub das weißt eh 
deine php files (scripts) usw gibst in den htdocs ordner und wenn alles läuft gehst auf http://localhost/ und dann siehst deine sachen  good luck


----------



## Xereal (28. September 2002)

THX @ Nautilus!
Nun mal sehen ob icvh das hinkirege, aber wenn ich ein einfachen Apache server hinkrieg, wird das wohl auch möglich sein 

[EDIT]!
Habe alles so beschrieben wie du gesagt hast, aber ich bekomme nur am anfang die Wampp startseite, wenn ich die Index.html durch eine anderen Index.html oder Index.php ersetzte, bekomme ich aber nix mhehr im browser zu sehen...
Was muss ich tuhen damit ich was sehe?
[EDIT]


----------



## Nucleus (28. September 2002)

Also ich habs so gemacht -< hab auch wamp einfach auf die festplkatte kopiert 

Nachdem du apache installiet hast rufst diese dartei auf is eh klar:
apache_start.bat

damit du jetzt deine Scripte anschauen kannst machst einfach nen ordner im htdocs verzeichnis ->dann gibts im browser ein 

localhost/dein ordner/deinedatei.php

sollte das nicht gehen versuch einmal 

http://127.0.0.1/dein ordner/deinedatei.php

mfg nucle


----------



## nautiLus` (29. September 2002)

genau nucle


----------



## Xereal (29. September 2002)

Kalppt immernoch nicht ;(
Bin halt zu doof


----------



## Nucleus (29. September 2002)

wäre sehr hilfreich wennn du schreiben würdest was genau nicht funktioniert oder welche fehlermeldeungen kommen 

P.s.: Keiner ist zu dooooof für sowas - Übung macht den Meister

mfg nucle


----------

